# E3 2017 - [Sammelthread]



## Elektrostuhl (26. April 2017)

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Thread übersehen. Zumindest nichts gefunden. Ich bin jetzt knapp sieben Wochen vor der E3 wieder im Hype-Modus und freue mich richtig auf die ganzen Pressekonferenzen. Welche Spiele wollt ihr sehen? Auf was freut ihr euch besonders? Oder fährt einer von euch gar dieses Jahr nach Mekka? Die Messe wird dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auch Privatbesucher begrüßen. 

Wie jedes Jahr, werde ich die Microsoft-Pressekonferenz live im Stream verfolgen. Da ich nur auf dem PC unterwegs bin, würde ich mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Microsoft endlich von der exklusiven Distribution über den Windows Store absehen würde. Das wäre mein persönliches Highlight. 

*Termine* (chronologisch unserer Zeit sortiert)

*Electronic Arts - Samstag 10. Juni / 21 Uhr*
*Microsoft - Sonntag 11. Juni / 23 Uhr*
*Bethesda - Montag 12. Juni / 4 Uhr* (unter Vorbehalt)
*Devolver Digital - Montag, 12. Juni 7 Uhr*
*PC Gaming Show - Montag 12. Juni / 19 Uhr*
*Ubisoft- Montag 12. Juni / 22 Uhr*
*Sony - Dienstag 13. Juni / 3 Uhr*
*Nintendo - Spotlight Dienstag 13. Juni / 18 Uhr*


*E3  2017 Livestreams* 

*Offizieller Twitch-Stream*
*Offizieller YouTube-Stream*

*Pressekonferenzen Livestreams*

*Electronic Arts*
*Microsoft*
*Bethesda*
*Devolver Digital*
*PC Gaming Show*
*UbiSoft*
*Sony*
*Nintendo Spotlight*


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr, werde ich die Microsoft-Pressekonferenz live im Stream verfolgen. Da ich nur auf dem PC unterwegs bin, würde ich mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Microsoft endlich von der exklusiven Distribution über den Windows Store absehen würde. Das wäre mein persönliches Highlight.


Das wär überragend - aber auch gleichzeitig ein Kniefall seitens Microsoft gegenüber Valve, von daher halte ich's eher für unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. April 2017)

Ein weiterer Client ist halt kontraproduktiv, wenn es darum geht Mitspieler zu finden. Genau das erfährt man gerade bei Microsoft. Ich hoffe ja, dass mit dem Release von Halo Wars auf Steam ein Zeichen gesetzt werden kann, wenn auch nur ein kleines. Aber die Resonanz sieht bisher gut aus. Für Spiele im Singleplayer ist das natürlich weniger zutreffend, aber da hat Microsoft insgesamt noch Nachholbedarf, wenn man die Stimmen anderer Spieler so hört, die mehr neue IPs mit Story fordern. Die Microsoft-PK wird auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. April 2017)

Keine Pressekonferenz von Nintendo.  Schade. Irgendwie hatte ich mich darauf gefreut.  

Edit: Ist ja nicht das erste Jahr, dass Nintendo keine PK auf der E3 abhält. Ich hatte aber mit dem Verkaufserfolg der Switch gehofft, sie wiederzusehen.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2017)

Eigentlich würde ich gerne mal was zu Cyberpunk 2077 sehen. Allerdings ist die Wartezeit dann zu lang. Also lieber erst zur E3 2018! 

Zu Destiny 2 würde ich gerne was sehen, aber das dürfte ja recht sicher sein.

Die Aufgabe des Windwos Stores wäre natürlich super. Erscheint mir aber trotz der vermutlich relativ geringen Erträge nicht wahrscheinlich.

Mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. April 2017)

Destiny 2 steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste. Mehr zu Cyberpunk 2077 sehen, wäre Folter. Geil wäre eine Ankündigung von Bayonetta 3 - auch für den PC.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. April 2017)

ich werde mir wie jedes Jahr die ganzen Pressekonferenzen (Sony, MS, EA, Ubi, Bethesda) anschauen, Nintendo hat ja nur wieder ne Direct, schau ich zwar auch, aber die Live-Events/Streams reizen mich mehr


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. April 2017)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch wieder alle schauen. 

- Borderlands 3
- Assassin's Creed Empire
- Far Cry 5
- Visceral soll Star Wars Gameplay zeigen 
- Need for Speed

Meint ihr Bethesda zeigt etwas zu ihren neuen RPG's? Da fällt mir ein: bitte Metro 2035 offiziell ankündigen. \m/


----------



## LOX-TT (29. April 2017)

hat eigentlich Square-Enix dieses Jahr wieder ein Presse-Konferenz? Die hatten ja auch mal eine wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere, allerdings nicht letztes Jahr, aber vor 2 oder 3 Jahren müsste da was gewesen sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. April 2017)

2015 hat Square Enix eine eigene PK abgehalten. Für dieses Jahr ist glaub ich nichts geplant. Jetzt wo du es sagst - wehe ich muss auf das neue Tomb Raider wieder länger warten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> 2015 hat Square Enix eine eigene PK abgehalten. Für dieses Jahr ist glaub ich nichts geplant. Jetzt wo du es sagst - wehe ich muss auf das neue Tomb Raider wieder länger warten.



Na ob man da wohl nicht eine Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen muss, hat doch Square jetzt diesen Marvel Deal. Da müssen die Studios nun auch die Superhelden liefern. 
Ich würde ja andere Spielereihen präferieren, aber die stehen unter keinem guten Stern, dass da in absehbarer Zeit doch mal wieder was kommen würde.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. April 2017)

Oh Gott, stimmt ja. Den Square Enix Marvel Deal habe ich völlig verdrängt. Ich will ein neues Tomb Raider. Jetzt!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Mai 2017)

Oculus wird erstmals seit 2014 nicht auf der E3 vertreten sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. Mai 2017)

Schade. Nichts zu Shadow of the Tomb Raider auf der E3. Aber man hat uns fragen gehört. Das reicht mir.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Mai 2017)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder am Start, die E3 PC Gaming Show.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Mai 2017)

ach stimmt die war ja auch noch, wird wieder ein volles Programm was Live-Streams angeht


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die Termine im Ausgangspost zusammengefasst. Zeiten sind unsere.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Mai 2017)

Gerüchteküche: Der Mitarbeiter eines Unternehmens, dass angeblich Pre-Order Karten für ein neues Far Cry und das kommende Assassin's Creed entwirft, behauptet, dass das kommende AC nicht den Zusatz Empire trägt, sondern der Titel Assassin's Creed Origins lauten wird. Ägypten wird als Setting quasi bestätigt. Far Cry und Assassin's Creed scheinen auf der E3 immer wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. Mai 2017)

Endlich hat auch Ubisoft den Termin für ihre Pressekonferenz genannt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Square Enix, falls sie dieses Jahr eine PK abhalten. Ich habe alle Termine im Ausgangspost zusammengefasst. Nur noch knapp 4 Wochen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. Mai 2017)

Gerade gesehen, dass Devolver Digital ihre eigene PK abhält. Finde ich sehr geil. 2015 sind sie als Teil der Sony PK ja ziemlich untergegangen. Für mich einer der besten Indie-Publisher.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Mai 2017)

Laut Phil Spencer scheint man mit der Generalprobe der Pressekonferenz zufrieden. Hoffentlich wird nicht zu viel im Vorfeld geleakt. Nur noch knapp drei Wochen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Mai 2017)

Livestreams zu allen Pressekonferenzen im Ausgangspost hinzugefügt.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2017)

Eingangspost? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hat eigentlich Square-Enix dieses Jahr wieder ein Presse-Konferenz? Die hatten ja auch mal eine wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere, allerdings nicht letztes Jahr, aber vor 2 oder 3 Jahren müsste da was gewesen sein.



Maximal könnte SE das neue Tomb Raider (wenn überhaupt) zeigen oder irgendwas zu Final Fantasy. Deus Ex liegt auf Eis. Ein neues Hitman steht auch in den Sternen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Mai 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eingangspost? ^^



Echt? Nennt sich das Eingangspost? Wieder was gelernt. Ich dachte immer ausgehend vom ersten Beitrag. Egal. Ich habe im Eröffnungspost die relevanten Infos zusammengefasst.  

Michel Ancel hat über Instagram wissen lassen, dass es auf der E3 2017 nichts zu Beyond Good & Evil 2 geben wird. Later this year, heißt es.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Maximal könnte SE das neue Tomb Raider (wenn überhaupt) zeigen oder irgendwas zu Final Fantasy. Deus Ex liegt auf Eis. Ein neues Hitman steht auch in den Sternen.



Just Cause 4 wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit (auch wenn ich das nicht glaube, da der 3er noch nicht so alt ist)


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2017)

Stimmt das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Radar.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2017)

Mal schauen, was so zu Far Cry 5 gezeigt wird.
Teil 3 war mein letzter, hat Spaß gemacht.
Durchgezockt habe ich es aber nicht. ^^



Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Echt? Nennt sich das Eingangspost? Wieder was gelernt.


Hab ich zumindest immer angenommen.
Vielleicht liege ich doch falsch. ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Juni 2017)

Devolver Digital hat den Termin für ihre Pressekonferenz genannt. Sie findet am Montag, den 12. Juni um 7 Uhr unserer Zeit statt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Devolver Digital hat den Termin für ihre Pressekonferenz genannt. Sie findet am Montag, den 12. Juni um 7 Uhr unserer Zeit statt.


Bin mal gespannt was die diesmal wieder an abgefahrenen Ideen auf Lager haben. Für Überraschungen sind die immer gut, vor allem mit ihren genialen Retro-Games.. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Juni 2017)

Gerücht des Tages: UbiSoft kündigt auf der E3 ein neues Splinter Cell an, weil man eine Wortmarke eintragen lassen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2017)

Wäre auch langsam wieder Zeit das leuchtende Dreiauge wieder auszupacken. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Juni 2017)

Gott, würd ich das abfeiern !


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

Splinter Cell Ankündigung auf der E3 wäre die Überraschung. Würde mich riesig freuen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juni 2017)

So die PC Gaming Show wird nun sehr interessant. 
2K and Firaxis to present at the PC Gaming Show at E3 | PC Gamer


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. Juni 2017)

Eine Erweiterung für XCOM 2 ? 

Bethesda scheint kurzfristig ihren PK-Termin geändert zu haben. Während es bei der Ankündigung noch 4 Uhr unserer Zeit hieß, soll sie laut ihrem E3 Teaser-Trailer jetzt um 6 Uhr stattfinden. Muss man im Auge behalten.


----------



## Clover81 (10. Juni 2017)

Oh toll, dann muss ich ja gar nicht die Nacht durchmachen. (Nur ein Scherz, ich lese in der Regel eh lieber die Zusammenfassungen.)

Gerüchten zufolge soll ja auch Obsidian ein noch unangekündigtes Spiel entwickeln. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen anderen Gerüchte über Bethesdas Starfield. Es bleibt spannend.

Und EA wird mich heute wieder zur Weißglut treiben. Sie besitzen Bioware. Sie haben die Rechte an Ultima und verwursten das Franchise für ein billiges Pay-to-win Handyspiel. Sie haben die Rechte an Lands of Lore, dessen Welt in meinen Augen viel ungenutztes Potenzial hat, und nutzen sie nicht. Sie sollten beides an Bioware (oder vielmehr an das, was von der Firma noch übrig ist) geben. Aber natürlich werden sie das wieder nicht tun. Egal, niemand kann mir den Traum von einem modernen Lands of Lore von Bioware nehmen.
Wenigstens hat Brian Fargo The Bard's Tale und Wasteland vor der Vergessenheit retten können.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juni 2017)

es beginnt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9BB0ambDQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

My body is ready.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> My body is ready.



Yes.
Ich will endlich sehen, was Dylan nun genau ist.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Endlich werden sie bei EA wach - NfS Payback Gameplay sieht spaßig aus. An Inszenierung mangelt es jedenfalls nicht. Bleibt vorgemerkt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

A Way Out von den Brothers-Machern sieht äußerst interessant aus. Prison Break im Coop.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2017)

Anthem heißt es also.
Aber der Teaser hat kaum was zum Spiel verraten.
Ich mache mir ein wenig sorgen, dass sie die eigentliche Vorstellung auf der Xbox PK machen.
Hoffentlich hat sich EA da nicht in irgendwelche Exklusivdeals labern lassen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Bei Anthem kam bei mir auch kurz Euphorie hoch und dann war der Teaser auch schon zu Ende. Mehr dann morgen auf der Microsoft-PK. Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

Edit: Habe kurz zurückgespult und er sagt sinngemäß, dass eine neue IP eine neue Plattform erfordert. Lässt nichts Gutes erwarten.


----------



## Clover81 (10. Juni 2017)

Dylan heißt also Anthem. Gerade vor ein paar Minuten pünktlich zur kurzen Ansage und dem fast ebenso kurzem Trailer eingeschaltet. Das ist gutes Timing. Mehr gibt es in der XBox-Konferenz, aber das muss ja noch nicht heißen, dass es ein Exklusivtitel wird oder bleibt, siehe Jade Empire.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Star Wars Battlefront 2 sieht fett aus!


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juni 2017)

Battlefront 2 ist sowas von Instant-Day1 gekauft  der absolute Hammer


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Ich würde ja lieber etwas zum Singleplayer sehen, aber der MP sieht ordentlich aus. N1-Starfighter spielbar und bei dem AT-RT musste ich grinsen. Sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2017)

Theed sieht so großartig aus.
Wenn ich das mit Theed aus Star Wars Galaxies vergleiche ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juni 2017)

Battlefront ist mir zu hektisch. Unrealistisch-arcadig-hektisch. Im Grunde keine Änderung zum ersten Spiel. Hoffe wenigstens der SP taugt diesmal was.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2017)

Insgesamt war die EA Show mal wieder wenig aufregend. Wie eigentlich immer in den letzten Jahren.
Sie konzetrieren sich auf ihre Sportspiele, den jährlichen Shooter, NFS und irgendwas von Bioware.
Das ist im Grund alles, was sie zu bieten haben.


----------



## Clover81 (10. Juni 2017)

Das kann schon sein. Bisher habe ich immer nur die Zusammenfassungen im Nachrichtenbereich gesehen, dieses Jahr gucke ich zum ersten Mal selbst zu, da ist es für mich natürlich noch neu.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube Matthias richtet sich weniger an dich, sondern gibt sein Resümee wieder. Das fällt bei mir genauso aus.  

Wie gewohnt keine besonders aufregende PK von EA, aber mit Star Wars Battlefront 2 (bin ich zum Release definitiv dabei), A Way Out (Idee gefällt mir gut auch wenn Coop only), Anthem (kurzer Teaser mit Potential für eine morgige Tragödie) und NfS Payback ein guter Start in die E3.


----------



## Clover81 (10. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß, ich stelle nur fest, dass mir die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juni 2017)

Wirklich interessant wird es ab morgen.


----------



## Clover81 (10. Juni 2017)

Oh ja, darauf bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Was für ein Abend. Die erste Pressekonferenz zur E3 ist durch, die langerwartete Fortsetzung zu einem meiner Lieblingsadventures (The Lost Crown) wird auf der Gamescom vorgestellt, Miracle of Sound hat ein Überraschungsvideo angekündigt... Ich glaube, ich platze gleich vor Aufregung. 

Edit:
Wow! Da hat gerade jemand im Stream nach der PK seiner Freundin einen Heiratsantrag gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2017)

E3 von EA

*gefühlt*

Sport Sport Sport
Star Wars Battlefront Multiplayer Gameplay und Twitch Zusammenschnitte
Sport Sport Sport
Need for Speed Fast & Furious Gamesplay
Sport Sport Sport
Battlefront Russen DLC mit Gameplay
Sport Sport Sport
Teaser über ein Spiel das erst bei Microsoft Konferenz vorgestellt wird
Sport Sport Sport
Gameplay und Trailer zu einem interessanten Adventure das aber nur im Coop via Splitscreen geht 
Sport Sport Sport
Battlefield 1 Twitch Zusammenschnitte und Heiratsantrag
 Sport Sport Sport


----------



## McDrake (11. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Insgesamt war die EA Show mal wieder wenig aufregend. Wie eigentlich immer in den letzten Jahren.
> .



Das letzte Mal das ich bei EA Gänsehaut bekam, war wohl die Ankündigung von letzten Dragon Age.
Soundtrack live mit dem coolen Cello


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (11. Juni 2017)

EA hat gestern nichts gezeigt was ich kaufen würde.Wenn Ubisoft natürlich ein neues Splinter Cell zeigt ist das die beste Nachricht für mich bei der E3.  Dann sollte es aber auch mindestens so gut werden wie Blacklist und nicht in die Conviction oder Double Agent Richtung gehen.Beide fand ich grottenschlecht. Das neue Wolfenstein ist auch sehr interessant finde ich.Ansonsten sehr viele Fortsetzungen zu Spielen die mich schon lange kalt lassen. Assassins Creed , Far Cry ,Need for Speed und wie sie alle heißen reißen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Das neue CoD im WWII sieht für ein CoD mal wieder interessant aus aber sonst...........................


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2017)

Bei mir trifft Ubisoft den Nerv mit Assassins Creed und Farcry 5. Dann nicht zuletzt Southpark 2... 

Auch  The Crew 2 könnte mich interessieren. Wenn jetzt noch Splinter Cell dazu käme....

Bei EA freue ich mich auf Battlefront 2 und bei NFS habe ich Hoffnung auf Besserung. Auch wenn es ein gespieltes Fast any Furious wird.

Story war bei NFS noch nie die Stärke. Ich hoffe auf anderen Sektoren auf Besserung.

Bei Bethesda wäre das nur das neue Wolfenstein.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Theed sieht so großartig aus.
> Wenn ich das mit Theed aus Star Wars Galaxies vergleiche ...


oder dem aus dem Original "Battlefront 2"  - ach, die Technik heutzutage 

Dass die Kämpfe zwar chronologisch gesehen überhaupt nicht realistisch sind, finde ich da auch nicht schlimm.
(im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 - Luke's grünes Lichtschwert auf Hoth - das ging echt nicht)

Gut, dass DICE, die Zerstörung der Level-Architektur etwas zurückgeschraubt hat - Explosionen schön und gut - aber wenn ich mit Theed beispielsweise fertig bin, will ich eine Hauptstadt zurücklassen, und keine rauchenden Aschehaufen, wie das in Battlefield so oft der Fall ist ^^

Edit: Argh, grad auf Amazon gesehen, dass die PC-Version nur einen Download-Key beinhaltet, aber keine Disc - für Boxsammler wie mich schon doof


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juni 2017)

gleich geht es wieder weiter, mit Microsoft





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZ4GpE3c97U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Juni 2017)

Leck mich am Arsch. Da soll noch einer sagen man sieht den Unterschied zu 4K nicht. Und das ist nur das Intro.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2017)

Xbox One X - Da klang Xbox Scorpio noch besser


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Juni 2017)

Das neue Metro exklusiv auf der Xbox One X ??? Bitte nicht!


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2017)

Microsoft versucht auf biegen und brechen die Xbox und Win10 attraktiv zu machen ^^



Minecraft in 4K - WTF


Mal schauen wielang sie es durchalten manche spiele "exklusiv" auf Win10 zu haben 

Ansonsten werden die Spiele halt auf Youtube oder Twitch geschaut ^^


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Bis jetzt ist nicht viel für mich dabei. Ich bin Solistin, und sie haben ziemlich viele Multiplayertitel.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2017)

Jop, bei der Xbox lag der Fokus schon immer auf den Multiplayer. Die geforderten Singleplayer-Spiele bleiben bisher noch aus. PK geht ja aber noch ein bisschen.

@Wynn Den Windows 10 Store werde ich zumindest nicht so schnell los.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Der Trailer zu Ori eben war wunderschön.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2017)

ich kann mich vieleicht mit win 10 abfinden aber win 10 store only wär extrem kacke


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2017)

Ich verknall mich gerade in dieses Anthem.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Und so hätte ich mir ein paar der Planeten in Mass Effect gewünscht: lebendig


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2017)

Sieht nach rein mulitplayer aus das Anthem


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Es ist reiner Multiplayer. Mir blutet das Herz.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2017)

Metro, Antham, Assassin's Creed, Mittelerde, Forza und diverser Kleinkram 

war ne gute PK

Xbox One X werde ich aber nicht kaufen


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2017)

Aber schon mal besseres Line Up als gestern bei EA

Forza 7 brauch ich nicht
State of Decay lief schon damals auf konsole und pc sehr mies weil schlecht optimiert
Anthem scheint wohl MS Antwort auf Destiny zu werden
Metro 3 mal schauen wie das wird 
Ori und co sehen gut aus ansonsten schauen ^^


Life is Strange Prequel wird hoffentlich gut


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2017)

Anthem will ich JETZT. Das neue Metro sah auch lecker aus. Ori hat mir gut gefallen, Assassin's Creed Origins bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher. So richtig hat es mich nicht umgehauen und Cuphead steht schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste. Von der Technik darf man sich als Konsolero sicher freuen, aber die exklusiven Spielekracher haben irgendwie gefehlt, oder? Ich vermute, da wird Sony morgen Microsoft ziemlich in den Arsch treten, wenn man das so formulieren darf.


----------



## Zybba (12. Juni 2017)

Puh...
Wenn man mich nach den besten Spielen fragt, fällt mir meist zuerst Ori And the blind forest ein.
Ich hätte gut damit leben können, wenn es nur für sich steht. Ohne Nachfolger.

Hoffentlich halten sie das Niveau!
Stimmig sieht es ja wieder aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

Mein Hightlight der MS-PK:

Life is Strange: Before the Storm


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2017)

Bethesda hat begonnen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATqJOGw3n-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Das neue Metro exklusiv auf der Xbox One X ??? Bitte nicht!



Laut Play3 nicht. Da ist es zum Glück Multiplattform:

http://www.play3.de/2017/06/11/metro-exodus-e3-2017-ankuendigung-gameplay-trailer/


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2017)

Wolfenstein 2 und Evil Within 2 sind bestätigt für 2017


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

Dem neuen AC fiebe ich auf jedem Fall entgegen. "A way out" hat mein Interesse besonders geweckt, ich liebe Formate mit Knast-Setting. Und auf das "Life is strange"-Prequel bin ich, wenn auch mit etwas Skepsis begleitet, ebenso gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2017)

Pre-purchase Dishonored: Death of the Outsider on Steam

Sieht nett aus mal schauen wie lang die story geht

Der Trailer von Evil Within 2 - WTF


----------



## Homerlos (12. Juni 2017)

Also bei EA war für mich eigentlich nur ein großer Kracher dabei, nämlich A Way Out, was ich mir garantiert kaufen werde, allein wegen der Koop-Idee (die langsam ausstirbt). Anthem sieht interessant aus und In the Name of the Tsar (was übrigens NIE die Motivation der Russen war!) scheint ja ziemlich viel Content ins BF1 reinzubringen, aber der Rest...
Bei Microsoft gab es für mich dann das Life Is Strange Prequel und irgendwas von und zu Metro (Yay!). Gerade bei LIS bin ich aber Skeptisch in Sachen Story und , naja, wie will Dontnod hier Überraschungsmomente reinbringen? Metro kann schlecht werden, ich glaubs aber nicht.

Und bei Bethesda...außer Wolfenstein gab es gar nichts interessantes, und da ich seit The New Order kein Freund der Reihe mehr bin, werd ich Wolfenstein "2" mindestens kritisch beäugen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2017)

Für mich bislang interessant: A Way Out, Dishonored, Evil Within 2, Life is Strange, Metro, Assassin's Creed...

Wolfenstein 2 sah unterhaltsam aus, aber ob ich es selbst spielen werde, ist fraglich. 

Ori schaute wunderschön aus, aber da musste ich schon beim Trailer fast heulen. Werde ich auch eher nicht selbst spielen. 

Anthem...schicke Optik, aber leider so gar nicht mein Genre. Gut, Destiny spiele ich bzw. habe ich auch gespielt, aber von BioWare hätte ich mir ein anderes Spielprinzip gewünscht. 

Minecraft sah ganz interessant aus; mal schauen, ob das eine stabile Alternative zu meinem "Life in The Woods"-Minecraft ist, das leider ziemlich viel Leistung braucht. 

Ansonsten waren bei MS noch ein paar kleinere Titel dabei, die was für mich sein könnten. 
Interessant wird dann noch mal Sony, zumindest, was die exklusiven Titel anbelangt.


----------



## Booman90 (12. Juni 2017)

Meine Highlights bisher sind: EA: keine außer ein bisschen A Way Out
Microsoft: LiS Before the Storm, Dragonball Fighters Z, Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Bethesda: The Evil Within II

Und was ich jzz von der Sony PK sehen will: Gameplay von The Last of Us II, God of War, Days Gone, Final Fantasy VII und die Ankündigung zu Bloodborne 2 oder irgendwas von FromSoftware.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Bisher war für mich als haupsächlich Offline-Rollenspielerin leider fast nichts dabei, nichtmal ein interessantes neues Action-Adventure. Vielleicht wenn ab morgen die Berichte von den Ständen eintrudeln. Auf die PC-Präsentation heute Abend verlasse ich mich lieber nicht, gucke sie mir aber trotzdem an. Diese ganzen Multiplayertitel langweilen mich. Immer nur gegeneinander kämpfen ohne Sinn und Story ödet mich an, auch wenn ich damit wohl ziemlich allein dastehe. Naja, das neue Kapitel zu Dishonored werde ich im Auge behalten, und vielleicht noch das Prequel zu Life is Strange, aber sonst war das bisher ein Satz mit x.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2017)

Battletech und das XCOM 2 Addon


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Battletech und das XCOM 2 Addon




Hatte ich schon fast verdrängt aber The Lost könnten die Lücken aus Resurrection schließen. 

Auch schön, dass es noch nicht in die Tiefen geht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Auch schön, dass es noch nicht in die Tiefen geht.



Ja, das Addon wird vermutlich wie Enemy Within in die vorhandene Kampagne verwoben und baut diese damit aus.
Das Ende bleibt also das gleiche und führt dann zum dritten Teil.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Microsoft schon wieder? Die Pappnasen hatten ihre eigene PK und kriegen den Hals nicht voll genug, oder was? Zeigt was anderes!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2017)

Age of Empires Definitive Edition, cool.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

Endlich hat sich Microsoft an eine seiner geilsten Marken erinnert.
Age of Empires 

Ich hoffe sie machen auch so ein Remaster vom zweiten Teil.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Mein Bruder wird die irgendwann haben wollen. Da wird wohl bald ein neuer PC fällig.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. Juni 2017)

Und ich hoffe, sie machen irgendwann mal ein Zoo Tyccon 2 Remaster oder ein echte Zoo Tycoon 3. Das Teil auf der Xbox One war ja ganz knuffig, aber viel zu spartanisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, sie machen irgendwann mal ein Zoo Tyccon 2 Remaster oder ein echte Zoo Tycoon 3. Das Teil auf der Xbox One war ja ganz knuffig, aber viel zu spartanisch.



das wäre ein Day1-Kauf  Zoo Tycoon 2 + AddOns hab ich geliebt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

Hat schon jemand geschafft https://www.ageofempires.com/ aufzurufen?
Bekomme immer Database Error.


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Oh, mein Bruder hat doch kein Interesse. Ich sollte es aufgeben, je aus ihm schlau werden zu wollen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2017)

ca. ne 3/4 Stunde noch bis zur Ubi-PK





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV5-tDbjfcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2017)

Mario und Rayman Rabitts zusammen und der Nintendo Chef bei Ubisoft wie cool


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

What the Heck?
Mario und die Rabbids mit Xcom Gameplay?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

Wirklich herausragende Panoramen wenn man den Adler steuert. :sabber:

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

Elijah Wood?! Sehr mysteriös...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

Skull & Bones. 
Haben sie jetzt die Schiffskämpfe aus AC in ein eigenes Spiel umgewandelt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

"Skull & Bones"... Na also, ein eigenständiges Seeschlachten-Spiel.

So... Jetzt könnte man doch den maritimen Schnarchpart aus zukünftigen ACs raushalten, dann wären alle glücklich. Vor allem ich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Skull & Bones.
> Haben sie jetzt die Schiffskämpfe aus AC in ein eigenes Spiel umgewandelt?


Die klügste Entscheidung. Ich sagte ja schon immer, als neues Franchise denkbar, aber nicht mit AC vereinbar.  

Seltsam nur dass die Idee nicht schon viel früher, direkt nach "Black Flag" so umgesetzt wurde.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2017)

Es existiert!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2017)

Puh, Ubisoft ey! 

Auf jeden Fall die emotionalste PK. ;-D


----------



## Clover81 (12. Juni 2017)

Ich bin hin und weg. Plötzlich sieht U-Play gar nicht mehr so böse aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

Sehr anständige Unterwasserwelt. Und endlich sehen die Schwimmanimationen zusammen mit dem Wasser realistischer aus als frühere Versuche.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2017)

Haha!!! Und die Synchronisationstürme gibt es immer noch!!! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2017)

Ich erweitere meine erste Liste um FC5, Transference und Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2017)

"Neue" Spiele der E3, die mich bisher wirklich angesprochen haben bzw. auf die ich mich sehr freue:

- Metro Exodus
- XCOM 2 Add-On

Neue Spiele der E3, die ich cool finde, aber noch abwarte:

- A Way Out
- Beyond Good and Evil 2

Neue Spiele der E3, die mich bisher so richtig enttäuscht haben:

- AC Origins
- Anthem bzw. "Project Dylan"


Der Rest interessiert mich kaum oder gar nicht. Richtig gute AAA SP-Spiele, die nicht vom Ubisoft-Loop oder der Open-World Seuche betroffen sind, kann man mittlerweile ja leider sowieso an einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Juni 2017)

kein Splinter Cell - dafür AC als halbes Rollenspiel ?
Ich bin skeptisch und enttäuscht , gleichzeitig aber auch voller Vorfreude hinsichtlich * The fractured but whole  * ( nach wie vor überragender Wortwitz ^^)

Btw: weiß jemand etwa ab wann auf der Konferenz Beyond Good & Evil 2 gezeigt wurde ? Hab sie leider verpasst & schau's auf YouTube nach


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juni 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Btw: weiß jemand etwa ab wann auf der Konferenz Beyond Good & Evil 2 gezeigt wurde ? Hab sie leider verpasst & schau's auf YouTube nach



War der letzte Programmpunkt.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> kein Splinter Cell - dafür AC als halbes Rollenspiel ?
> Ich bin skeptisch und enttäuscht , gleichzeitig aber auch voller Vorfreude hinsichtlich * The fractured but whole  * ( nach wie vor überragender Wortwitz ^^)
> 
> Btw: weiß jemand etwa ab wann auf der Konferenz Beyond Good & Evil 2 gezeigt wurde ? Hab sie leider verpasst & schau's auf YouTube nach


Praktisch die letzten 10 Minuten ca.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Juni 2017)

Ein CGI-Trailer ?
Mh - heißt wohl dass es mindestens noch 2-3 Jahre bis Release dauert...
Schade eigentlich - aber im Gegensatz zu so manchen anderen Spielen, deren CGI-Trailer einem ebenfalls den Mund wässrig gemacht haben (* Prey 2 * z.B.) , gibts bei BG&E2 überhaupt eine Veröffentlichung 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (13. Juni 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ich bin skeptisch und enttäuscht , gleichzeitig aber auch voller Vorfreude hinsichtlich * The fractured but whole  * ( nach wie vor überragender Wortwitz ^^)



Ich bin kein Southpark Fan, deshalb habe ich das Spiel weitestgehend ignoriert und bisher nur den deutschen Titel gehoert, der ja auch schon reichlich abgefahren ist.

Aber ich muss eingestehen, als ich vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten mal irgendwo den englischen Titel gelesen habe bin ich dann doch nochmal abgebrochen. Wirklich, wem auch immer die Idee fuer den Titel gekommen ist, dem gehoert eine Statue gebaut. Der Wortwitz ist echt genial.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juni 2017)

Horizon: Zero Dawn DLC


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Juni 2017)

Also dem Michel Ancel glaube ich auch nichts mehr. Von wegen nichts zu Beyond Good & Evil 2 auf der E3. Und Nintendo bei Ubisoft - legendär. Wobei ich von Ubisoft fast alles nehme. Skull & Bones, The Crew 2, Far Cry 5 und sogar das neue AC Origins, dass mir auf der Ubi-PK besser gefallen hat, als bei Microsoft.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2017)

Skulls & Bones, Farcry 5 und Ac Origins sehen schon mal gut aus.

Auto Rennspiele zocke ich nicht also auch wenn crew gut aussieht nix für mich.

Auf die Abenteuer von Callgirl im neuen Southpark bin ich gespannt und wenn monster hunter für den pc erscheinen soll.

Destiny 2 muss ich jetzt erstmal schauen was alles exklusiv ist und das spiel erscheint ja eh anderthalb später als die konsole.

Anthem soll ja doch jetzt Singleplayer ermöglichen. Warum sie das nicht erwähnten bei ms presskonferenz keine ahnung.

Beyond Good & Evil 2 hat mich überascht aber das wird auch länger dauern bis es erscheint.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2017)

Anthem wird wohl ähnlich wie The Division. So SP mit PvE und Endcontent PVP. Reine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Juni 2017)

Noch eine Stunde, dann wird auch Nintendo etwas zur E3 beitragen.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juni 2017)

Fuer mich war die E3 alles in allem ziemlich enttaeuschend.
Bethesda hat nichts wirklich neues in der Hinterhand gehabt.
Die einzigen Sachen, auf die halbwegs gespannt bin sind ACrigins und FC5 aber das werden auch, so wie es aussieht keine wirklich tollen neuen Titel, da gefallen mir halt die Settings. Mit all den geplanten DLCs und zig Editionen und Zusaetzen und hier noch und da noch werde ich aber bei beiden wohl eher auf eine Gold Edition warten.
Mit dem neuen BioWare Titel kann ich mal so gar nichts anfange, da MMO-lastig.
Mit Beyond Good & Evil konnte ich noch nie so richtig warm werden, die Welt ist mir einfach doch ein wenig zu abgefahren, als dass ich mich da richtig reinversetzten koennte.
Die coolsten Titel hat eigentlich wirklich Sony in der Pipeline, mit so Sachen wie Detroit, aber ob ich mir dafuer wirklich auf absehbare Zeit ein PS4 zulege, das glaube ich dann doch eher nicht.

Also, das naechste Jahr wird wohl eher verwendet um den Pile of Shame ein bisschen abzuarbeiten und vielleicht hohle ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal XCOM2, wenn das Add-On raus ist. Enemy Unknown/Within hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen. Ausserdem hoffe ich, dass man in ein paar Monaten sich mal ein bisschen in der Alpha 3.0 von Star Citizen austoben kann.

Ich hoffe aber wirklich, dass dann 2018 wieder mehr bei rumkommt. Hatte Bethesda nicht mal gesagt, sie arbeiten an zwei neuen IPs? Weil davon war ja nichts zu sehen, dieses Jahr, nur bereits bekannte IPs (oder hbe ich das missverstanden?). Und vielleicht schaffte es CDProjekt Red ja bis dahin auch ein paar Szenen zu Cyberpunk 2077 zu zeigen. Also, viel langweiliger als dieses Jahr kann es aber eigentlich eh nicht werden.


----------



## Zybba (13. Juni 2017)

Ich fand es sehr spannend.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Juni 2017)

Metroid Prime 4 und Gamefreak entwickelt ein Core Pokemon. Die Switch Verkaufszahlen werden durch die Decke gehen!


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Metroid Prime 4 und Gamefreak entwickelt ein Core Pokemon. Die Switch Verkaufszahlen werden durch die Decke gehen!


Beide Titel werden aber vermutlich frühestens 2018 erscheinen.
Durch die Decke wird das Gerät in diesem Jahr wegen Mario Odyssey gehen.


----------



## Clover81 (14. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich dieses Jahr keine Stände von Entwicklern ohne PK? Irgendwie liest man überall nur jeden Informationsfitzel zu den großen Ankündigungen aus den Pressekonferenzen gefühlte zehnmal pro Website und Tag. Ich wünschte, ich hätte das Geld gehabt, selbst hinzufliegen, wo doch jetzt auch gemeines Fußvolk eingelassen wird. Sonst waren die Informationen immer minimal breiter gefächert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich dieses Jahr keine Stände von Entwicklern ohne PK? Irgendwie liest man überall nur jeden Informationsfitzel zu den großen Ankündigungen aus den Pressekonferenzen gefühlte zehnmal pro Website und Tag. Ich wünschte, ich hätte das Geld gehabt, selbst hinzufliegen, wo doch jetzt auch gemeines Fußvolk eingelassen wird. Sonst waren die Informationen immer minimal breiter gefächert.



Die eigentliche Messe hat ja erst gestern Abend (deutscher Zeit) begonnen.


----------



## Clover81 (14. Juni 2017)

Ah, okay. Danke, dann werde ich mich in Geduld üben.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

von square enix gabs nichts neues oder ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> von square enix gabs nichts neues oder ?



Life is Strange, was will man noch?


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

das war ja bekannt dachte gestern von der square enix pk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> das war ja bekannt dachte gestern von der square enix pk



Welche Square Enix PK?
Die hatten dieses Jahr imo keine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Life is Strange, was will man noch?


Eine Vorschau auf "Shadow of the Tomb Raider" vielleicht? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Vorschau auf "Shadow of the Tomb Raider" vielleicht?



Da war ich ehrlich gesagt froh, als die Microsoft-PK vorbei war und es nicht gezeigt wurde.
Jetzt nur noch die Gamescom Microsoft-PK in gleichem Maße überstehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Welche Square Enix PK?
> Die hatten dieses Jahr imo keine.



Ich hatte gestern auf eine PK von Square Enix gewartet. Angeblich sollte da was um 20:45h kommen, was dann aber nicht der Fall war.


----------



## p1ngu (14. Juni 2017)

Mich hat die E3 jetzt auch noch nich vom Hocker gehauen, aber mal schaun wenn die Titel dann kurz vorm Release sind ob man auch ne Beta spielen kann und sich sein eigenes Bild nochmal verschärft.

Battlefront 2 hat mich jetzt irgendwie auch noch nich überzeugt, Far Cry 5 naja.. und von Need for Speed will ich erst gar nich sprechen.... 

Aber Geschmack ist ja bekanntlich sehr unterschiedlich  
Mal schaun was so daraus wird.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Welche Square Enix PK?
> Die hatten dieses Jahr imo keine.



http://na.square-enix.com/us/blog/square-enix-presents-e3-2017-program-schedule

Dachte halt die hätten da was angekündigt


----------

